# Which diet is best



## gossamersquare (Feb 29, 2016)

I need to lose some weight as well as improve my bg's.  Please dont say do LCHF because every time I do this I end up with the most horrendous cramps in the night and can be up half the night and I am not prepared to put up with them any more.  I dont sleep particularly well anyway so can't afford to lose any more sleep!

My doctor suggested slimming world but I think she probably means red (original) days.  Unfortunately SW do not support this diet any more and the only one now is extra easy where you can have all the protein you want along with all the carbs you can eat.

Thought about joining weight watchers but dont know anything about their new diet so dont want to waste my money.  

Apart from that its calorie counting.

Has anyone got any recommendations please?  I am really struggling right now with my bg readings.  Thanks


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 29, 2016)

gossamersquare said:


> I need to lose some weight as well as improve my bg's.  Please dont say do LCHF because every time I do this I end up with the most horrendous cramps in the night and can be up half the night and I am not prepared to put up with them any more.  I dont sleep particularly well anyway so can't afford to lose any more sleep!
> 
> My doctor suggested slimming world but I think she probably means red (original) days.  Unfortunately SW do not support this diet any more and the only one now is extra easy where you can have all the protein you want along with all the carbs you can eat.
> 
> ...



I just reduced my carb intake, but didn't increase the fat until I had to try to stall weight loss.  If I was feeling particularly hungry, I'd have extra veg.  Some people find the fat elements cause them issues if they go from concerted low-fat to high fat, in one fell swoop.  It seems their bodies can struggle with that and it can lead to events similar to the Metformin blues.  Ahem.

Do you have any idea what was causing your own stomach cramps and was it only at night time?  As a matter of interest, did you keep a food diary when you last tried the LCHF approach?

Edit to add: And roughly how much weight do you want to trim off?  I'm not asking for full details, but is it under a stone, between a stone and maybe two, or more than that?  That might help others formulate appropriate suggestions.

I know, I ask a lot of questions!


----------



## gossamersquare (Feb 29, 2016)

I need to lose about 4 stone and it was leg cramps, not stomach.  I tried the metformin and metformin SR and none of them agreed with me so not taking any medication at the moment.  I have appointment at the docs on Wednesday morning and not doubt she will want to try some other form of medication instead.  I didnt like all the fat either on the low carb diet.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 29, 2016)

gossamersquare said:


> I need to lose about 4 stone and it was leg cramps, not stomach.  I tried the metformin and metformin SR and none of them agreed with me so not taking any medication at the moment.  I have appointment at the docs on Wednesday morning and not doubt she will want to try some other form of medication instead.  I didnt like all the fat either on the low carb diet.



Ah - leg cramps!  Lots of people get those when they begin Low Carbing!  I say that with great enthusiasm because they are usually very easy to knock on the head.  

If you have leg cramps, try adding a bit more salt to your diet, or having a cup of bullion, beefy, ham or chicken stock, which will have salt in it.

Many, many carby foods have a bit of a double impact (ignoring the frank carb aspect of raising blood sugars); if they are convenience style, or indeed to a lesser extent home cooked, they will tend to have salt added during cooking.  They also tend to retain a bit of fluid, which can also impact on your electrolytes, so when you cut them drastically, you end up needing to top up your sodium - just for a while.  You would be astonished the difference that makes.

It really is common, and I could be inclined to ask you to reconsider your outright rejection of cutting your carbs back.

For me, when I trimmed the carbs, I was overseas in a hot climate to begin with, so always had a little more added salt to prevent electrolyte impalances, so didn't experience the cramps myself, but honestly, it is common, and once a little salt is added, then disappear.  But, also as importantly, when I trimmed the carbs back ( I was pretty much eating an NHS "Healthy Diet") I lost weight very easily and quickly - even though that had never been an objective for me.  Not everyone loses as quickly as I did, but most people effectively lose and once adjusted to the new way of eating, many, many find it extremely sustainable.


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 29, 2016)

What about Lighter Life - drastic, but it worked for me. Though that was before I became diabetic. I don't know if they'll let diabetics do it.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 29, 2016)

On another forum, where I contribute, there are a number of people doing the Michael Mosley "8 Week Blood Sugar Diet" and both losing weight and bringing their bloods into better order.

https://thebloodsugardiet.com/ 

The book also includes a meal plan, which some find useful.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 29, 2016)

I did the NHS healthy diet thing, Shape Your Weight. This was with the local Health Trainers.  Weekly sessions, with a weigh in, and is completely free.  I've no idea it's national.  I cut out all biscuits, cake, crispts, avoided butter and cheese.  I lost 4 stone in maybe a year.  I started this before I knew I was diabetic.  I have stalled and am having trouble not eating the cake.
What little they did about food on DESMOND managed to be a summery of a little of what Shape Your Weight did.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi, I follow weight watchers. I lost just under 7 stone on the old plan and have continued to lose on the new plan. The way the new plan works they take things like sugar and carbs into consideration. You get a daily amount of points for you food and a weekly allowance that you can use aswell. Higher protein foods have a lower point value and higher sugar foods have a higher point value. I tend to spread my points over the day and allow a certain amount for each meal. If you want any more info feel free to ask. It works for me anyway.


----------



## gossamersquare (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for alI the replies.  I think I am going to just cut right back on the carbs.  I did low carb for months before but could never get rid of the leg cramps no matter how much salt I ate.  I even took magnesium supplements.  As for the 8 week blood sugar diet, I am much too fussy.  Have looked at the mediterranean diet before but it just doesn't appeal to my taste.

Lighter life is not for me, unfortunately.  Couldnt afford to do that and feed the family because its quite expensive.

Think I will sign up to a diet club and just keep my carbs to a minimum.  Will probably cut out starchy carbs as much as possible.  WW or Nutracheck is looking the best options at the moment.  Leaning to the calorie counting Nutracheck as fats are really high points on the WW diet.  At least if I calorie count I could try and stick to as low carb as I can and just adapt it with a few more carbs (non starchy if possible) so that I don't suffer with the cramps.


----------



## gossamersquare (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Stitch147 you have done really well.  I have heard good and bad about the new WW plan.  What typical meals do you eat during the day?  Just so that I have some idea as to which way to go.  Thanks.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 29, 2016)

Breakfast is usually porridge made with almond milk, lunch either homemade soup and a wholemeal roll or sandwich thin with ham and cheese, usually have a yogurt and fruit with lunch, dinner usually homemade shepherds pie and veg, or chicken dishes, new poatoes and veg, grilled pork chops, oven baked fish, savoury mince and lots of other stuff. Cook all meals from scratch, no ready meals/convenience meals. snack on nuts or fruit. Occasioanlly I'll have a cooked breakfast of eggs, bacon medallions, tomatoes, sausages.


----------



## gossamersquare (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you Stitch147 - gave me loads of ideas.  I will try the porridge with the almond milk or perhaps coconut milk and see how I get on with that.  Will cook from scratch this week from now on.  Its shopping night tonight so will make a menu for the week and a list of everything that I need and then join online in the morning.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 29, 2016)

gossamersquare said:


> Thank you Stitch147 - gave me loads of ideas.  I will try the porridge with the almond milk or perhaps coconut milk and see how I get on with that.  Will cook from scratch this week from now on.  Its shopping night tonight so will make a menu for the week and a list of everything that I need and then join online in the morning.



Gossamer - Do you test at home?  So many people find porridge an issue, although I was always OK with it, but I didn't cook it.  I just had a modest portion Jumbo Oats, soaked for just a few minutes, with some milk.  I haven't had it for ages; not because it didn't agree with me, but whilst in UK, I started Lidl Greek Yoghurt with a little barn (ahem) and some cinnamon or 5 Spice (a pleasant accident, due to 5 Spice and Cinnamon being close in the spice racks"), and seem to have stuck with that for ages, even though I've come away again for a while..


----------



## gossamersquare (Feb 29, 2016)

I have found porridge an issue as well.  I have some in the cupboard though and will try it again tomorrow.  Think I might not cook and just leave in fridge overnight with the milk and see how it goes and will obviously test to see result.  I don't like yogurt unfortunately so will just stick to milk.  I do have a testing kit (SD codefree) and doc has said if I need test strips for the meter that she gave me I only have to ask.  Don't think I would get them in the amounts that I would require them though, lol.  Did check this morning to make sure that both meters were in agreement and they spot on.  Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  If not, it will be back to egg based breakfast the day after.  Hopefully will be ok because I must admit to a liking for porridge.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep, be careful with porridge,it doesn't agree with everyone's bg levels. I'm lucky it doesn't adversely affect mine.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 29, 2016)

Drinking tonic water or soda water helps with leg cramps.


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Lynn


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 1, 2016)

Leg cramps are one of those things which have loads of potential causes! 

1) Too little carbs
2) Too much carbs (this is usually what gets me)
3) Potassium/salt imbalance
4) Alcohol (I get really nasty ones if I over-imbibe)
5) Exercise
6) etcetera

The tonic water contains quinnine which anecdotally helps with cramps. However, I understand that there is no proper medical/clinical evidence for it. It might be purely a placebo effect (useful though that is!).

Andy 

p.s. I lost 3-4 stone in weight simply eating what I ate before but in smaller quantities and more regularly. I also did plenty of walks (eventually an hour per day, 90mins at the weekend). I cut out a lot of high calorie stuff too (butter and cheese were rare treats for me). I also didn't aim to lose weight quickly (it probably averaged out at 1lb a fortnight). That way, I didn't have to modify my diet much when I reached my target weight.


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 1, 2016)

I had the porridge soaked overnight in almond milk.  2 hours later was 2.7 up on pre-breakfast reading.  I had 40g oats so tomorrow may try 30g oats instead.


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Andy, thanks for all the advice on cramps.  It mostly happens when I do low carb.  Joined WW online this morning and will see how I go with it.  Going back to docs in the morning who no doubt will want to try some other medication (not taking any at the moment at none of the metformin suited me).  I will be testing as I go along to see what I can and can't have.  Will be trial and error for a while no doubt.  Need to get myself an exercise bike as well as don't do much in the way of exercise.  I work full time, don't drive, so for me I can't get to the gym (not that I would want to, lol).  So need to find something I can do without leaving the house.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you need any advice hints/tips about WW, just ask. Ive been doing it just over 2 years now!


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 1, 2016)

gossamersquare said:


> Hi Andy, thanks for all the advice on cramps.  It mostly happens when I do low carb.  Joined WW online this morning and will see how I go with it.  Going back to docs in the morning who no doubt will want to try some other medication (not taking any at the moment at none of the metformin suited me).  I will be testing as I go along to see what I can and can't have.  Will be trial and error for a while no doubt.  Need to get myself an exercise bike as well as don't do much in the way of exercise.  I work full time, don't drive, so for me I can't get to the gym (not that I would want to, lol).  So need to find something I can do without leaving the house.



If you live in a house, you have stairs.  I know someone who used to set themselves stair targets, which could involve 10 cycles up and down the stairs, several times a day, if he had been a naughty (food) boy.  He found several trips up and down would bring his blood numbers down. if he spiked higher than he wanted.

You could do simple things like banning yourself from using the downstairs cloakroom, when downstairs, if you have one, and similarly when upstairs, only use the downstairs option?  Simple things can all add up.  It needn't be big or expensive.


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks AndBreathe, never thought of that.  Will have to give it a go.  I do have a Nintendo Wii and the Wii Fit game - need to make sure it works after I dust off the cobwebs, lol.  Be worth it though, especially my sons have now moved out as I now have some privacy!  Every time I got it out when they were at home there was always one of them coming up with smart alec comments.


----------



## hebrideanprincess (May 18, 2016)

gossamersquare said:


> I need to lose some weight as well as improve my bg's.  Please dont say do LCHF because every time I do this I end up with the most horrendous cramps in the night and can be up half the night and I am not prepared to put up with them any more.  I dont sleep particularly well anyway so can't afford to lose any more sleep!
> 
> My doctor suggested slimming world but I think she probably means red (original) days.  Unfortunately SW do not support this diet any more and the only one now is extra easy where you can have all the protein you want along with all the carbs you can eat.
> 
> ...


I have just started the 500 calorie a day diet for 6 weeks in an attempt to beat diabetes type 2 and loose weight , now I'm on day 3 , first 2 days very hard, but getting used to it this diet was designed for diabetics and has virtually no carbs or sugar in it.


----------



## HOBIE (May 18, 2016)

hebrideanprincess said:


> I have just started the 500 calorie a day diet for 6 weeks in an attempt to beat diabetes type 2 and loose weight , now I'm on day 3 , first 2 days very hard, but getting used to it this diet was designed for diabetics and has virtually no carbs or sugar in it.


Welcome. As much seafood as you can get up there. I adore the stuff & no carbs.  Good luck with the diet


----------



## gossamersquare (May 20, 2016)

There is absolutely no way I would even consider the 500 calorie a day diet.  I just know that I would fall off the wagon within hours of starting it, lol.  Good luck though hebrideanprincess.  Please keep us updated


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2016)

It takes will power to do. I would give my right arm to be able to go on that diet


----------



## Carolg (May 23, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Gossamer - Do you test at home?  So many people find porridge an issue, although I was always OK with it, but I didn't cook it.  I just had a modest portion Jumbo Oats, soaked for just a few minutes, with some milk.  I haven't had it for ages; not because it didn't agree with me, but whilst in UK, I started Lidl Greek Yoghurt with a little barn (ahem) and some cinnamon or 5 Spice (a pleasant accident, due to 5 Spice and Cinnamon being close in the spice racks"), and seem to have stuck with that for ages, even though I've come away again for a while..


Hi  andbreathe.me being dense, what is barn? Cinnamon or 5 spice sounds good with the yogurt. I often take that yog to work with a wee tub of blueberries which fit in just fine


----------



## Carolg (May 23, 2016)

hebrideanprincess said:


> I have just started the 500 calorie a day diet for 6 weeks in an attempt to beat diabetes type 2 and loose weight , now I'm on day 3 , first 2 days very hard, but getting used to it this diet was designed for diabetics and has virtually no carbs or sugar in it.


Hi and welcome to forum. Before diagnosed  I did 5:2 for a wee while and managed the 500 cal, but think I made up for it on other days. I did feel ok though and got creative with the calories. Hope the diet works for you


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 23, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Hi  andbreathe.me being dense, what is barn? Cinnamon or 5 spice sounds good with the yogurt. I often take that yog to work with a wee tub of blueberries which fit in just fine


I suspect "barn" was a typo for bran!!


----------



## Carolg (May 23, 2016)

silentsquirrel said:


> I suspect "barn" was a typo for bran!!


Ah, that would make total sense silentsquirrel. Thanks and hello


----------



## AndBreathe (May 23, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Ah, that would make total sense silentsquirrel. Thanks and hello


@silentsquirrel is indeed correct.  

"TyposRUs"


----------



## bilbie (May 28, 2016)

hebrideanprincess said:


> I have just started the 500 calorie a day diet for 6 weeks in an attempt to beat diabetes type 2 and loose weight , now I'm on day 3 , first 2 days very hard, but getting used to it this diet was designed for diabetics and has virtually no carbs or sugar in it.


a 6 week fast will get your weight and BG levels down, more important is what is going to be your diet afterwards? 
You may need to pick one of the low carb diets or you may be back where you were in 12 months
PS>>make sure you have a tablespoon of fat for your gallbladder.
Tablespoon oil  10g http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8781321


----------



## bilbie (May 28, 2016)

gossamersquare said:


> I need to lose some weight as well as improve my bg's.  Please dont say do LCHF because every time I do this I end up with the most horrendous cramps in the night and can be up half the night and I am not prepared to put up with them any more.  I dont sleep particularly well anyway so can't afford to lose any more sleep!
> 
> My doctor suggested slimming world but I think she probably means red (original) days.  Unfortunately SW do not support this diet any more and the only one now is extra easy where you can have all the protein you want along with all the carbs you can eat.
> 
> ...


The reason you are cramping may be because you're not be having enough salts/electrolytes
http://www.builtlean.com/2012/11/28/electrolytes/
this would also apply to the 500 cal diet you are now on. You flush more fluids and salts for the first month


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2016)

Diet Tonic Water is one of the good things to avoid cramp. Hint of lemon to keep colds away too


----------



## Pine Marten (May 28, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Diet Tonic Water is one of the good things to avoid cramp. Hint of lemon to keep colds away too


It's also very nice with gin


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> It's also very nice with gin


Now Now . Stick with the Diet Tonic wasser  (don't know if this how you spell water in German)


----------

